# Who has used the Sears Mulch Kit for the 48" deck?



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I would like to hear how well or not so well the Sears mulch kit works with the 48" deck. I would not be using Gator blades to begin with just the blades that come in the kit.

Does it work well or no? I continue to have grass all over the top of the mower. We almost always have a breeze and needless to say I and the mower get covered in grass.

Thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*The Mulch Kit Sucks*

I installed it on my 48" deck in the spring...mowed twice with it and couldn't wait to get it off my mower.....grass clumped up and it would puke:barf: a large pile of it every 100' or so....definetly didn't work for me....I took extra precautions to make sure grass was good and dry before cutting.:tellyou:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

My experience was exactly the same as Agree’s
I switched to Gator blades and the condition actually
got a little bit worse. 

The 48” deck will give you an Excellent cut with an
open discharge but IMO:
:naah: :naah: :naah: THIS DECK CAN’T MULCH :naah: :naah: :naah:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

well I guess I have to take mine back then, and a get a Deere:furious: 
I really wanted to set it up to mulch, I wonder if you use the mulch blades and leave the chute open?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. No need for me to spend the $50.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Why do some decks mulch better than others ?
While the 48” deck for my GT5000 doesn’t mulch well it does give an 
excellent cut with an open discharge. No lines, dead level, diffuses the
clippings really well, so it must be well designed but it can’t mulch.

I wonder if a more elaborate mulching kit would help ? 
Something more than just a plug and blades. Some decks use mulch
kits that seem to isolate each of the 3 compartments and baffles that
must help re-circulate the clippings.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I would love to be able to mulch, but I can't with my tractors. First no mulch blades, or kit avalable for my deck, and with the odd ball left side discharge, no aftermarket eather.  But it does discharge well as long as the grass is not that tall, so I guess I will have to live with it.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Your right aegt, this thing does an excellent job cutting. I have absolutely no complaints, other than the constant breeze blowing clippings back on me, I can even use the cup holder  LOL.

Maybe I should get a bagger. I doubt it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Your right aegt, this thing does an excellent job cutting. I have absolutely no complaints, other than the constant breeze blowing clippings back on me, I can even use the cup holder  LOL.
> 
> Maybe I should get a bagger. I doubt it. *


Constant breeze from where??? Not the mower I hope.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Just a constant breeze. We are on a slight hill and 90% of the time we have a slight East / West Breeze. It is just enough to pick up clippings and throw them back on you.


----------

